# Orion fountain pen problem



## dbledsoe (May 1, 2012)

I just finished an Orion fountain pen - first fountain pen I have had in my hand in over fifty years. I tried to pull out the nib and feed and could bnot get it to budge. The fellow I talked to at Woodturningz said it was not removable and he had never heard of anyone changing the nib on a kit pen.
Well, skeptic that I am, that makes no sense to me at all, so I am asking the experts. If I drop this thing on it's nib and need to change it, or if I just need to clean it (which I do), shouldn't I be able to pull it out?
If my old fingers are not strong enough to get it out, can I clamp the pliers on the nib without destroying the feed, or should I replace both?


----------



## Rchan63 (May 1, 2012)

They will pull out, sometime you need to wiggle them a bit. I wouldn't use clamps or pliers that would most likely damage the feed. Put on a pair of latex glove or something simular for better grip. IMHO I don't think you need to replace the feed. 

But one word of caution.. worry more about the female threads inside the cap. I sold 4 last year during xmas and all four came back for repair with the same problem.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 2, 2013)

Rchan63 said:


> They will pull out, sometime you need to wiggle them a bit. I wouldn't use clamps or pliers that would most likely damage the feed. Put on a pair of latex glove or something simular for better grip. IMHO I don't think you need to replace the feed.
> 
> But one word of caution.. worry more about the female threads inside the cap. I sold 4 last year during xmas and all four came back for repair with the same problem.



How was it fixed? Replacement? Can you purchase a replacement.
Sorry too many questions as I have gone into this kit recently and wondering if wax would help. 
Thanks


----------



## Kendallqn (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd like to know that as well.  I just turned a couple of these and noticed the threads are a bit rough. Can that be fixed or smoothed out


----------



## Stephen (Jun 3, 2013)

Kendallqn said:


> I'd like to know that as well.  I just turned a couple of these and noticed the threads are a bit rough. Can that be fixed or smoothed out



Yes, I too noticed the rough threads. Therefore, I would not sell them. Wax did not help. I hope the vendor of these kits will look into this problem and replace the defective parts with improved parts.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jun 3, 2013)

Best way I have found to fix an Orion is to drop it in the first trash bin you find and use the blank you were going to use on it for a Atrax kit. About the same money but 100% better.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jun 3, 2013)

I've talked with he vendor already and they denied any problems with the kit. But they did send replacment parts free of charge, I gusse kudos to them for doing their part. I've repaired the same pen with the same problem multiple of times.  

As for removal of the female thread, I used the Harbor Freight transfer punch. First I remove the clip and then the thread.


----------



## BSea (Jun 3, 2013)

Rchan63 said:


> But one word of caution.. worry more about the  female threads inside the cap. I sold 4 last year during xmas and all  four came back for repair with the same problem.


This happened to  me too on 1 pen.  I really like the Orion because of how much blank it  shows, but I think I'm through with them.  I do buy the replacement tubes though.  The longer tubes are great for a closed end Jr Gent 1, Baron, etc.



SerenityWoodWorks said:


> Best way I have found to fix an Orion is to drop it in the first trash bin you find and use the blank you were going to use on it for a Atrax kit. About the same money but 100% better.


I just wish the finial could be modified.  I prefer to customize my finials, and the solid metal cap of the Atrax doesn't work for me.  Plus the Atrax is a bit bigger.  Not a bad thing, it fact it's a plus for most people, but if someone wants a smaller pen, then it's the Baron sized pens.  Anbd other than a Jr Gent 1, everything I can find is at least 20% more unless they are bought in volume.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 4, 2013)

Rchan63 said:


> I've talked with he vendor already and they denied any problems with the kit. But they did send replacment parts free of charge, I gusse kudos to them for doing their part. I've repaired the same pen with the same problem multiple of times.
> 
> 
> Replacing the defective parts with another defective part is not the solution. From what I understand from this forum this problem has been known for about a year and yet they are still being offered for sale without modifying the kit.
> ...


----------



## RDH79 (May 8, 2014)

Wish I would have seen this post before I ordered.
I too tried to get the nib out and couldnt so I call woodturningz.
He didnt mention anything about there being any problems and acted like he didnt know if the nib came out or not.
He did say if I tried and messed it up he would replace the nib section. 
I know his name and should call back and corner him on this but they just lost a customer. 
Dont lie if there is a problem. 
Bad thing is I told him I was thinking of ordering a larger quanity if The nib came out. And he would have let me.
Thanks to you guys I didnt make that mistake.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 8, 2014)

The nib is removable, I have one with a Heritance nib on it now. Unless they changed it.


----------



## jcm71 (May 8, 2014)

is the Orion a Jr. Gent I by another name?  If so, that explains a lot.


----------



## RDH79 (May 8, 2014)

Burlman no its a woodturningz exclusive.
Nice look to the pen but with all the complaints I am afraid to make alot.
I dont want problems down the road that I can not fix.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 9, 2014)

The Orion I have is removable, you'll have to grab it firmly pull and rock it back and forth. It is friction fit but very tight fiction fit.


----------



## RDH79 (May 9, 2014)

Have you had any problems with the threads. I am going to talk to Bryan this morning about the conversation with one of his employees I had yesterday.


----------



## Joe S. (May 9, 2014)

I don't order from woodturningz for their kits anymore. I order for their fantastic wood blanks and as a means to get an occasional PSI kit.


----------



## Rchan63 (May 9, 2014)

RDH79 said:


> Have you had any problems with the threads. I am going to talk to Bryan this morning about the conversation with one of his employees I had yesterday.



The thread in the cap keeps breaking. I bought 10 set sold 4 in one show and they all came back with the same problem. I don't sell or make those pens any longer. They all became my demo pens for nib upgrades.


----------

